# Updating Forum Software



## Dominic (Oct 26, 2019)

I will be updating the forum software this weekend.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2019)

Dominic said:


> I will be updating the forum software this weekend.


Will all our accounts be deleted again?


----------



## Justus (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm good with a fresh start Dom


----------



## Dominic (Oct 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Will all our accounts be deleted again?


I hope not LOL


----------



## Dominic (Oct 26, 2019)

Espola has been here since the forum opened in 2005. Has anyone else been here that long?


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Espola has been here since the forum opened in 2005. Has anyone else been here that long?


Before that I had an account (if you want to call it that - anyone could post under any name they wished) on GotSoccer.  Before that, I was a participant in Newsgroups, text-based forums that appeared like public emails, in groups like sci.electronics.design, sci.math. sci.physics, and (most notoriously) rec.skiing.alpine, and participated in the founding of the moderated group (some posts were sent to multiple moderators, any one of whom could approve them, but most people were cleared to post freely until the moderators had to step in) rec.skiing.alpine.moderated.


----------



## Justus (Oct 27, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Espola has been here since the forum opened in 2005. Has anyone else been here that long?


Congrats sir


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 27, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Espola has been here since the forum opened in 2005. Has anyone else been here that long?


I’ve been here 7-8 years now.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 27, 2019)

Updated Mysql, PHP, and Xenforo.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 27, 2019)

I like the condensed look.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 27, 2019)

Done for today.  Espola did you make it through another upgrade?


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Done for today.  Espola did you make it through another upgrade?


Made it


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 27, 2019)

So we only get it “like” or “reply”?  I am sad to lose the other comments that could be made!!


----------



## Justus (Oct 27, 2019)

No more, "Dumb" or "old"  Looks like you can report bad content which is probably good.  Some of the name calling got out of hand.  How about, "peace" or "Brilliant" "Rude" and you can now share all of our posts to twitter and Instagram and I guess the world?  Oh wow, that is heavy Dom...….


----------



## Poconos (Oct 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Before that I had an account (if you want to call it that - anyone could post under any name they wished) on GotSoccer.  Before that, I was a participant in Newsgroups, text-based forums that appeared like public emails, in groups like sci.electronics.design, sci.math. sci.physics, and (most notoriously) rec.skiing.alpine, and participated in the founding of the moderated group (some posts were sent to multiple moderators, any one of whom could approve them, but most people were cleared to post freely until the moderators had to step in) rec.skiing.alpine.moderated.


there are soccer cave etchings attributed to you


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2019)

Poconos said:


> there are soccer cave etchings attributed to you


My earliest exposure to soccer was the first annual Vermont High School playoff final game in 1957, where my brother and I were ball boys.  I had never seen a full soccer game before and I had no idea what a ball boy was supposed to do.  The spectators crowded right up to the side lines so we had to run just inside the field most of the time.  The game ended 0-0, and under the rules of the time, the winner was selected on the basis of the first tiebreaker - most corner kicks.

Might have been 1958.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 27, 2019)

11 years.  Itʻs been fun.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 27, 2019)

I will be adding some modifications.


----------



## outside! (Oct 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 11 years.  Itʻs been fun.


10 for me and it has been fun. I've met some great people because of the forum.


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2019)

"your content" doesn't work.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 28, 2019)

espola said:


> "your content" doesn't work.


----------



## jrcaesar (Oct 28, 2019)

Looks good.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 28, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> So we only get it “like” or “reply”?  I am sad to lose the other comments that could be made!!


If you hover over the "like" you get: like, love, haha, wow, sad and angry.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm gonna miss the Dumb and Disagree buttons.


----------



## Zdrone (Oct 29, 2019)

pointing out: There is no option to mark individual forums read.  Only all.


----------



## Technician72 (Oct 30, 2019)

Zdrone said:


> pointing out: There is no option to mark individual forums read.  Only all.


Upper Right Hand Corner, there's a "Mark Read" button that will allow you to mark individual forums. Not sure if it's been there all along or recently added.


----------



## Zdrone (Oct 30, 2019)

Technician72 said:


> Upper Right Hand Corner, there's a "Mark Read" button that will allow you to mark individual forums. Not sure if it's been there all along or recently added.


Gotcha, didn't even notice that.  Got accustomed to the "Mark Read" then select "all forums" or "Just this forum" radial buttons.

I know from the way back machine what a pain in the ass running forums are


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2019)

I can't figure out how to change News Feed settings.


----------



## RJonesUSC (Nov 4, 2019)

Are the email alerts not working since the upgrade?  I don't seem to be getting them anymore.  I've checked my junk folder and all that as well.


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 12, 2019)

Will premium remove the adds? This new formats terrible. 

If not can you guys at least post an epilepsy warning at the top of the page for the abundance of new flashing ads.


----------



## espola (Nov 12, 2019)

Chalklines said:


> Will premium remove the adds? This new formats terrible.
> 
> If not can you guys at least post an epilepsy warning at the top of the page for the abundance of new flashing ads.


I switched over to Brave browser a couple of weeks ago.  Many fewer ads get through (I see none at all on this page right now, for instance).  Some things don't work, or come up with only "We see you are using a blocker" message,  or come up with a grey box (apparently the Brave algorithm sees them as looking too much like unwanted intrusions) so I also keep a Google Chrome window open to use when I run into one of those clashes.  Whenever I open a new Brave tab, it gives me a running score of ads blocked, just now at 203,221, and 2.8 "hours saved" (presumably by not spending time on the downloads).

203,225 now.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Nov 15, 2019)

Chalklines said:


> Will premium remove the adds? This new formats terrible.
> 
> If not can you guys at least post an epilepsy warning at the top of the page for the abundance of new flashing ads.


+1 on ads. Can anything be done with web design to make it less, like before?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 16, 2019)

Platinum membership minimizes the ads. Ads pay for the *dedicated* server at hivelocity.net .

Only 2 ads on the homepage are displayed to Platinum members, Socceloco, and Albion memorial Vegas tournament.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 16, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Platinum membership minimizes the ads. Ads pay for the *dedicated* server at hivelocity.net .
> 
> Only 2 ads on the homepage are displayed to Platinum members, Socceloco, and Albion memorial Vegas tournament.


Dom, thank you so much for providing us a place to come and chat it up with the other crazy soccer parents.  I saved up my dollars and bought the Platinum program for $15 bucks.  No more ads but the three.  The ads work too.  I bought a pair of cleats from soccerloco  Talk politics and soccer all you want for free (more ads) or *$15 and no ads except for the three...…...*
P.S.  This is my favorite part.  As a preferred platinum member you can edit anytime you want.  Or, delete the whole thing in case you say something that others find offensive.  We all do that sometimes in life, don't we?  My wife tells me I do that practically everyday to her.  I would highly recommend paying the $15 to get rid of the ads that follow you, if you know what I mean.  Talking mainly to the dads on here


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Dom, thank you so much for providing us a place to come and chat it up with the other crazy soccer parents.  I saved up my dollars and bought the Platinum program for $15 bucks.  No more ads but the three.  The ads work too.  I bought a pair of cleats from soccerloco  Talk politics and soccer all you want for free (more ads) or *$15 and no ads except for the three...…...*
> P.S.  This is my favorite part.  As a preferred platinum member you can edit anytime you want.  Or, delete the who thing in case you say something that others find offensive.  We all do that sometimes in life, don't we?  My wife tells me I do that practically everyday to her.  I would highly recommend paying the $15 to get rid of the ads that follow you, if you know what I mean.  Talking mainly to the dads on here


*Ads are his " Bread and Butter "....!
The Freedom of choice to go Platinum is excellent....!
I stand by what I post ...for better or worse...*


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Nov 16, 2019)

I would think having Newwavedave/Luis posting and the traffic they bring pay for the hosting by itself lol. Fair enough platinum has benefits!!


----------



## Luis Andres (Nov 17, 2019)

For a second there last night I thought the site crashed. But noticed this thread this morning. Site maintenance is important.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 17, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> For a second there last night I thought the site crashed. But noticed this thread this morning. Site maintenance is important.


I thought three rich dads made an offer that Dom couldn't refuse.  Dom, just give me a heads up if you ever want to sell.  I might want to buy this from you as well 

Platinum Edit Update:


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2019)

The previous version was better.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 3, 2019)

RJonesUSC said:


> Are the email alerts not working since the upgrade?  I don't seem to be getting them anymore.  I've checked my junk folder and all that as well.


I'm not getting emails either.  Double checked my settings and spam but nothing and all looks as it should.  Interesting...


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 5, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> I'm not getting emails either.  Double checked my settings and spam but nothing and all looks as it should.  Interesting...


any fix? Anything I should check? Thanks.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 9, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> I'm not getting emails either.  Double checked my settings and spam but nothing and all looks as it should.  Interesting...


Bump...  No emails... nada... Zilch... 
Hint: the numbers of emails I received equals the amount Zlatan thinks kids should pay for playing soccer.


----------

